

C++ tricks - wojciem
http://codeforces.com/blog/entry/15643

======
stinos
'tricks' indeed. Don't get me wrong, if one is still stuck in the pre-C++-11
era this could open a lot of gates into unexplored yet exciting new territory
and it does provide reasonable code samples, yet I wouldn't recommend this for
learning C++ as it also introduces some bad habits. For example

\- in 1 all variable declarations and initializations are split. That seems to
stem from pre-C99 and makes no sense, especially not when they are on
consecutive lines anyway.

\- 3 'simply use #include <bits/stdc++.h>' No, don't do that. Instead properly
learn what each header is for. Moreover it's not even a standard header so
non-portable.

\- 4 'hidden functions' Again non-portable and doesn't have much to do with
c++ anyway

\- '" \n"[j == m]' yes that's a trick to have save one line of code at the
expense of being hard to understand and way more error prone

\- '#define mt make_tuple' why would you obscure your code like that by saving
8 or so characters

------
anotherangrydev
>#include <bits/stdc++.h>

This is a very cool trick to turn your compile time from seconds to minutes.

